# 36 and TTC number 3



## poppy

Hey girls! 

I'm Poppy aka Paula and I have been a member of Baby and Bump since ttc my first baby way back in 2007. I have two boys aged 5 and 2 (about to turn 3!). I have always wanted 3 children and, although my dh took a bit more convincing, we have recently started ttc baby number 3. 

I have recently turned 36, so I realise this time round it may be a bit harder to get that sticky bfp, but armed with my opks , prenatal vitamins and enthusiasm for poas, I hopefully will get there soon. I do realise that I am so blessed with my two boys but would ideally love one more baby to complete our family.

This is our third month ttc. Both my boys were conceived on first cycles trying but I realise it will be a bit trickier this time round - for one, my cycles since having my youngest are a little more irregular (although generally not wildly so), although I do think I ovulate every month - I have been off and on using Clearblue digital opks to track and get the other 'signs' like cm, mittelschmerz and sore boobs. The last two cycles have been very irregular - over a week out - although, I was under a lot of stress with university essay deadline and had a virus and cough. Maybe that affected it? Who knows! This cycle seems back on track with an ovulation on day 14. We bded on day 12, 13 and 14, so fingers crossed! 

Good luck to you all in getting speedy bfps!


----------



## oldermom1975

Welcome!:flower:
Good luck to you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome I'll be 38 next month and LTTTC #3 !!!!

GL hope your stay is short!!!


----------



## poppy

Currently around 4 days p.o. and trying not to 'symptom spot' this time round, it just drives you up the wall!!! Boobs really sore but this is usual for me - way too early anyway to tell one way or another. The tww is too of long!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi! I am 35, will be 36 in August. I am LTTC #3 after TR. I have a 12 year old DD and a 10 year old DS. I have been happily married (97% of the time LOL) to OH for 3 years and we have been together for 7 years.

My last cycle ended in a CP for the third time in 2 years. :( We have one more natural cycle before we go to do a second IUI. 

We have done everything from SMEP, Clomid, Timed BD with Gonal F and Merapur which ended in a BFP that was a MC at 6 weeks. :cry: We tried one IUI in June with a BFN. Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## xurfingers

Hi Ladies. I would love to join! I just turned 37 (blah!) and have been struggling with ttc for 2 1/2 years. I have been blessed with 3 boys - 16,14, and my youngest would be turning 13 this year (he passed from SIDS at 5 months :( I am remarried and my DH has no children, so here we are. It has been such a struggle, compounded with disappointment and heartache. DH had 0-1%morphology which I believe has caused most of our issues. We tried IUI and IVF and both were unsuccessful. We became very untrusting of our RE because no one was addressing his problem. We switched RE and right away, DH was placed on a vitamin regimen for the past 3 months. Had another SA last week and thanks be to God, it came back at 4%morphology... NORMAL!!! We DTD 4 times this week and I am so optimistic this cycle! 1dpo today and full of hope once again!


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi! I am 35, will be 36 in August. I am LTTC #3 after TR. I have a 12 year old DD and a 10 year old DS. I have been happily married (97% of the time LOL) to OH for 3 years and we have been together for 7 years.
> 
> My last cycle ended in a CP for the third time in 2 years. :( We have one more natural cycle before we go to do a second IUI.
> 
> We have done everything from SMEP, Clomid, Timed BD with Gonal F and Merapur which ended in a BFP that was a MC at 6 weeks. :cry: We tried one IUI in June with a BFN. Good luck this cycle!!

Hi, hun. I had a TR also. Have you had an HSG done since the Reversal to check your tubes? I have had 2 HSGs, both normal and open but our new RE told us that it could be an issue regarding our early chemicals /mc. as they cannot determine the amount of scaring caused by the surgery.


----------



## GalvanBaby

xurfingers said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I am 35, will be 36 in August. I am LTTC #3 after TR. I have a 12 year old DD and a 10 year old DS. I have been happily married (97% of the time LOL) to OH for 3 years and we have been together for 7 years.
> 
> My last cycle ended in a CP for the third time in 2 years. :( We have one more natural cycle before we go to do a second IUI.
> 
> We have done everything from SMEP, Clomid, Timed BD with Gonal F and Merapur which ended in a BFP that was a MC at 6 weeks. :cry: We tried one IUI in June with a BFN. Good luck this cycle!!
> 
> Hi, hun. I had a TR also. Have you had an HSG done since the Reversal to check your tubes? I have had 2 HSGs, both normal and open but our new RE told us that it could be an issue regarding our early chemicals /mc. as they cannot determine the amount of scaring caused by the surgery.Click to expand...

Yes, I had an HSG in February last year. I have 7cm on the right side and the left side is blocked. I got the BFP immediately following the HSG. I think I want another one. LOL My husband has super sperm or so the RE says. His post wash count with the IUI was 500milion, I think. I have an LP defect, my LP varies between 5 and 12 days.:cry:


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I am 35, will be 36 in August. I am LTTC #3 after TR. I have a 12 year old DD and a 10 year old DS. I have been happily married (97% of the time LOL) to OH for 3 years and we have been together for 7 years.
> 
> My last cycle ended in a CP for the third time in 2 years. :( We have one more natural cycle before we go to do a second IUI.
> 
> We have done everything from SMEP, Clomid, Timed BD with Gonal F and Merapur which ended in a BFP that was a MC at 6 weeks. :cry: We tried one IUI in June with a BFN. Good luck this cycle!!
> 
> Hi, hun. I had a TR also. Have you had an HSG done since the Reversal to check your tubes? I have had 2 HSGs, both normal and open but our new RE told us that it could be an issue regarding our early chemicals /mc. as they cannot determine the amount of scaring caused by the surgery.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I had an HSG in February last year. I have 7cm on the right side and the left side is blocked. I got the BFP immediately following the HSG. I think I want another one. LOL My husband has super sperm or so the RE says. His post wash count with the IUI was 500milion, I think. I have an LP defect, my LP varies between 5 and 12 days.:cry:Click to expand...

Oh girl... Pregnancy sounds so risky for you. I'm sure your RE has recommended IVF but it's understandably expensive! I have talked and know women who fell preggers after the HSG... I believe it helps in some cases. As far as your hubbies sperm ARE YOU FRICKIN KIDDING ME! lol That's unbelievable! Yea, I'd be selling that! Ha ha ha Are you on progesterone suppositories or injections for the LP defect???


----------



## GalvanBaby

My Re said that he is confident that we won't need IVF. He has me on 200mg progesterone suppositories. My RE told him that they would live his sperm there. I told him his stuff needs GPS so many and thry can't find an egg. L o l


----------



## poppy

Hey girls! Thanks for posting. 

Galvan and Xurfingers- sorry to hear about your recent difficulties, hopefully you will be able to resolve them soon and get your BFPs. Have you tried vitamin B6 and agnus castus to lengthen your luteal phase Galvan? I have a friend with this problem and it helped a lot.


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> My Re said that he is confident that we won't need IVF. He has me on 200mg progesterone suppositories. My RE told him that they would live his sperm there. I told him his stuff needs GPS so many and thry can't find an egg. L o l

Lmao! Ha ha haaaaaaaa True that!


----------



## GalvanBaby

poppy said:


> Hey girls! Thanks for posting.
> 
> Galvan and Xurfingers- sorry to hear about your recent difficulties, hopefully you will be able to resolve them soon and get your BFPs. Have you tried vitamin B6 and agnus castus to lengthen your luteal phase Galvan? I have a friend with this problem and it helped a lot.

I take B6, btu have never heard of agnus castus. I am going to have to check into that. Thanks!


----------



## poppy

Where are we all in the 2ww? I am around day 9po.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am waiting to O. CD 6.


----------



## xurfingers

I am 4dpo today and feeling that progesterone... Ugh my boobies hurt! LOL


----------



## xurfingers

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing. I'm 6dpo and still having tender breasts and creamy cm on panty liner. Here's hoping!


----------



## GalvanBaby

CD8 and waiting to O, getting close. I start OPKs tomorrow! I usually O between CD10-13. 

Fxed Xurfingers!! When will you test?


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> CD8 and waiting to O, getting close. I start OPKs tomorrow! I usually O between CD10-13.
> 
> Fxed Xurfingers!! When will you test?

yes, you are getting close! lol Today, once again, my breasts are so tender that it hurts to even look at them!!! This is crazy! I am really starting to think something is up. FF took me back a day. Now it says that today is 6dpo... so, im thinking that I will start testing Sunday. Still early but I am an addict. My temp rose .3 today. Might explain the tenderness?


----------



## GalvanBaby

xurfingers said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> CD8 and waiting to O, getting close. I start OPKs tomorrow! I usually O between CD10-13.
> 
> Fxed Xurfingers!! When will you test?
> 
> yes, you are getting close! lol Today, once again, my breasts are so tender that it hurts to even look at them!!! This is crazy! I am really starting to think something is up. FF took me back a day. Now it says that today is 6dpo... so, im thinking that I will start testing Sunday. Still early but I am an addict. My temp rose .3 today. Might explain the tenderness?Click to expand...

I love chart stalking, I would love to chart stalk you. LOL Sounds promising! My OPK was very very close to positive already!


----------



## xurfingers

Poppy.... Have you tested yet?


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> CD8 and waiting to O, getting close. I start OPKs tomorrow! I usually O between CD10-13.
> 
> Fxed Xurfingers!! When will you test?
> 
> yes, you are getting close! lol Today, once again, my breasts are so tender that it hurts to even look at them!!! This is crazy! I am really starting to think something is up. FF took me back a day. Now it says that today is 6dpo... so, im thinking that I will start testing Sunday. Still early but I am an addict. My temp rose .3 today. Might explain the tenderness?Click to expand...
> 
> I love chart stalking, I would love to chart stalk you. LOL Sounds promising! My OPK was very very close to positive already!Click to expand...

It took awhile, but I finally figured out how to get my damn chart on here! lol I am so computer ********. Stalk me! :)


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> CD8 and waiting to O, getting close. I start OPKs tomorrow! I usually O between CD10-13.
> 
> Fxed Xurfingers!! When will you test?
> 
> yes, you are getting close! lol Today, once again, my breasts are so tender that it hurts to even look at them!!! This is crazy! I am really starting to think something is up. FF took me back a day. Now it says that today is 6dpo... so, im thinking that I will start testing Sunday. Still early but I am an addict. My temp rose .3 today. Might explain the tenderness?Click to expand...
> 
> I love chart stalking, I would love to chart stalk you. LOL Sounds promising! My OPK was very very close to positive already!Click to expand...
> 
> It took awhile, but I finally figured out how to get my damn chart on here! lol I am so computer ********. Stalk me! :)Click to expand...

And did you finally get your positive opk?


----------



## GalvanBaby

xurfingers said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> CD8 and waiting to O, getting close. I start OPKs tomorrow! I usually O between CD10-13.
> 
> Fxed Xurfingers!! When will you test?
> 
> yes, you are getting close! lol Today, once again, my breasts are so tender that it hurts to even look at them!!! This is crazy! I am really starting to think something is up. FF took me back a day. Now it says that today is 6dpo... so, im thinking that I will start testing Sunday. Still early but I am an addict. My temp rose .3 today. Might explain the tenderness?Click to expand...
> 
> I love chart stalking, I would love to chart stalk you. LOL Sounds promising! My OPK was very very close to positive already!Click to expand...
> 
> It took awhile, but I finally figured out how to get my damn chart on here! lol I am so computer ********. Stalk me! :)Click to expand...
> 
> And did you finally get your positive opk?Click to expand...

How long is your LP normally, xurfingers?

My OPK is so close to +, I had to get OH to confirm that it was not + yet. I am sure this afternoon's OPK will be + so the BDing will begin daily today until the day after my temp rises. Today is OH's Bday, Fx he makes his birthday gift today. :winkwink:

I just read your siggy, do you have any frosties from your IVF?


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> CD8 and waiting to O, getting close. I start OPKs tomorrow! I usually O between CD10-13.
> 
> Fxed Xurfingers!! When will you test?
> 
> yes, you are getting close! lol Today, once again, my breasts are so tender that it hurts to even look at them!!! This is crazy! I am really starting to think something is up. FF took me back a day. Now it says that today is 6dpo... so, im thinking that I will start testing Sunday. Still early but I am an addict. My temp rose .3 today. Might explain the tenderness?Click to expand...
> 
> I love chart stalking, I would love to chart stalk you. LOL Sounds promising! My OPK was very very close to positive already!Click to expand...
> 
> It took awhile, but I finally figured out how to get my damn chart on here! lol I am so computer ********. Stalk me! :)Click to expand...
> 
> And did you finally get your positive opk?Click to expand...
> 
> How long is your LP normally, xurfingers?
> 
> My OPK is so close to +, I had to get OH to confirm that it was not + yet. I am sure this afternoon's OPK will be + so the BDing will begin daily today until the day after my temp rises. Today is OH's Bday, Fx he makes his birthday gift today. :winkwink:
> 
> I just read your siggy, do you have any frosties from your IVF?Click to expand...

My LP is 14 days and nope, not one frosty. It was frustrating news but I figured because I'm old! Lol


----------



## xurfingers

I only took my temps last cycle during the last part of my LP and my temp took a dump at 10 dpo so I'm watching that day very closely... Fingers crossed!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I don't know what happened to my post here. I replied to you xurfingers, but it didn't post. Grrr! LOL

I want to do IVF, but am scared of spending all that money and getting a BFN and not having any frosties. I am going to my RE for a consultation on Feb 4th at 11am. I should be around 10dpo then so I will test that morning.


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> I don't know what happened to my post here. I replied to you xurfingers, but it didn't post. Grrr! LOL
> 
> I want to do IVF, but am scared of spending all that money and getting a BFN and not having any frosties. I am going to my RE for a consultation on Feb 4th at 11am. I should be around 10dpo then so I will test that morning.


IVF is a huge commitment with no guarantees. They had no doubts really that it would for us. Everything was perfect and the embryos just decided not to attach. What can you do but try to recover and regroup, ya know. We financed 11,000 and now every month for a very long time, a constant reminder of throwing money down the toilet! Lol Now, we are focused on cheaper options but ivf #2 is not off the table. Just ask lots of questions and know your facts. Be proactive with your cycle. It's your money:)


----------



## xurfingers

Hi girls... It's quiet in here. Just checking on everyone. Hope all are doing well :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think I Oed yesterday. My temp is up .2. It usually 97.8 after 0, but this is close. We have Bded night before and last. I think we will throw in tonight too for good measure. Have you tested yet?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I just looked at your chart. I would definitely test tomorrow. Your chart looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## xurfingers

I tested this morning at 9 dpo at it's a BFN. I knew it was too early but I plan to test everyday until AF... Which I'm hoping never shows :)


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> I just looked at your chart. I would definitely test tomorrow. Your chart looks AWESOME!!!

I agree. I think tomorrow would be the first day to see a positive... I sure hope I wake up to a high temp in the morning. I will probably toss and turn all night thinking about it LOL


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> I think I Oed yesterday. My temp is up .2. It usually 97.8 after 0, but this is close. We have Bded night before and last. I think we will throw in tonight too for good measure. Have you tested yet?

FF seems to add a day LOL so definitely DTD tonight!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Yeah, we will definitely BD tonight. I usually O CD 11 or 12, but have Oed a few times on CD13 which is why it shows green for CD13. Hopefully, my temp is at 97.8 or higher tomorrow morning. I think the temp here has made my temp a little lower this times. It is around 40-45 degrees at night here and we don't turn on the heat at night. Mexico is not like the US with central heat or even heaters really. They have electric spaces heaters which we used before, but one shorted out and burnt the wire at both ends. Thank God that happened early int he evening because we were awake. I had turned on the electric heaters in the bedrooms and went down stairs. A few minutes later, DD was going upstairs and we heard a loud pop, I thought she had done something, but then she started yelling, "FIRE!!!" We ran upstairs and and Miguel disconnected the plugs and put out the fire. Thank God for cement walls and floors that I have complained so much about for the past 3 years. Since then, I do not turn on the heaters at night. I turn them on long enough to warm up the bedrooms when it is cold enough, but unplug them when we go to bed. Extra blankets are safer than electric heaters. Next year, we are going to buy one of the old fashioned wood burning stoves to heat with. LOL Winter is only about 7 weeks long here too. About 2 more weeks of cool weather and the oven starts. It is usually 110-120F from April to October. March and November are nice months. It is around 80-85F during the day and 60-70 during the night. Winters are usually 40-50F at night and most days 70-80F.


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> Yeah, we will definitely BD tonight. I usually O CD 11 or 12, but have Oed a few times on CD13 which is why it shows green for CD13. Hopefully, my temp is at 97.8 or higher tomorrow morning. I think the temp here has made my temp a little lower this times. It is around 40-45 degrees at night here and we don't turn on the heat at night. Mexico is not like the US with central heat or even heaters really. They have electric spaces heaters which we used before, but one shorted out and burnt the wire at both ends. Thank God that happened early int he evening because we were awake. I had turned on the electric heaters in the bedrooms and went down stairs. A few minutes later, DD was going upstairs and we heard a loud pop, I thought she had done something, but then she started yelling, "FIRE!!!" We ran upstairs and and Miguel disconnected the plugs and put out the fire. Thank God for cement walls and floors that I have complained so much about for the past 3 years. Since then, I do not turn on the heaters at night. I turn them on long enough to warm up the bedrooms when it is cold enough, but unplug them when we go to bed. Extra blankets are safer than electric heaters. Next year, we are going to buy one of the old fashioned wood burning stoves to heat with. LOL Winter is only about 7 weeks long here too. About 2 more weeks of cool weather and the oven starts. It is usually 110-120F from April to October. March and November are nice months. It is around 80-85F during the day and 60-70 during the night. Winters are usually 40-50F at night and most days 70-80F.

OMG! I'm so glad that everyone is OK!!!! That sounds very scary and I agree, no heaters on at night. Wow. Blankets, blankets, blankets! LOL What was your BBT yesterday? 97.8 seems like a high temp to achieve directly after O, but I'm speaking for myself. Please let me know what you wake up to! :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

10 dpo, BFN.... Temp still up so I'm cautiously hopeful. :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

FX it changes to a BFP!

FF says I Oed CD10 so 4 DPO!!


----------



## xurfingers

11 dpo and still negativo! My focus is shifting towards next week and beginning our IUI journey again. Yes, I'm bummed about this cycle but I kind of expected it. I'm still rooting for everyone else!!!


----------



## poppy

Hey girls! Sorry I haven't been on for a while. I was out this month - got my AF on Monday &#55357;&#56863;. Now on cd 4 - onwards and upwards eh! Feel a bit sorry for myself though. How are you both doing?


----------



## GalvanBaby

AF got me last Friday at 7dpo! No surprise though. My body never cooperates. I started Gonal F and Menopur last night. My ovaries feel like they are going to explode already. Lol We will be doing B2B IUIs this cycle.

Xurfingers so about the BFN. Are you doing IUI this coming cycle?


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> AF got me last Friday at 7dpo! No surprise though. My body never cooperates. I started Gonal F and Menopur last night. My ovaries feel like they are going to explode already. Lol We will be doing B2B IUIs this cycle.
> 
> Xurfingers so about the BFN. Are you doing IUI this coming cycle?


It's Ok, I expected. Yes, I am doing IUI this cycle. I had my baseline yesterday and started Follistim injections yesterday as well. I am currently CD 3 and have an appointment on Friday to see how my follicles are responding :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck Friday! I go Saturday to check. I expect IUI will be Wednesday or Thursday of next week.


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> Good luck Friday! I go Saturday to check. I expect IUI will be Wednesday or Thursday of next week.

Good luck to you as well... I'm hoping for a Valentine's Day Insemination... He he he. Would be too cute! How are you feeling today? I had a massive headache yesterday but it seems to be gone for now and my bleeding has slowed tremendously. Which I kind of expected since I started the meds. How many mature follicles are you shooting for?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Headaches, bloated, and sleepy. So sleepy. Grr. I need energy. For some reason, I get sleepy with Menopur.

If my body does like last time, I will do IUI the 13th or 14th too. That would be cool!


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> Headaches, bloated, and sleepy. So sleepy. Grr. I need energy. For some reason, I get sleepy with Menopur.
> 
> If my body does like last time, I will do IUI the 13th or 14th too. That would be cool!

It's funny that you mentioned Menopur... I have some left over from the IVF last year and was just asking my husband what the Menopur was for... LOL I am taking Follistim only. Can you remind me of the purpose of Menopur? Looks like we may very possibly inseminate the same day... Too cool!!! :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Menopur is just like Gonal F and Follistim except it also has some of the trigger I think it is to help mature the eggs. I seem to react good with it. I usually get 3 follies on my right side which is my open one.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I do use Gonal f on cds 3 & 4 though too. Maybe we will. Fx we get our BFP the same day too!


----------



## xurfingers

How many IUI's have you done, if you don't mind me asking? There are so many different protocol combinations so I guess it's trial and error which usually gets expensive. I'm hoping that this will be successful. It's going to cost $1,800 or so per cycle. Disheartening considering that we are still paying off our failed IVF. We keep reminding ourselves that it will all be worth it someday :) I just can't wrap my brain around 30 months of trying... It was sooo easy to get pregnant in my 20's and seems impossible now. And my worries won't end with a bfp. That's only the first hurdle. Gotta get through the tubes... And it's gotta stick. Sigh. I pray that my body cooperates this time and I pray that yours does also :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

How many mature follicles are you shooting for? My RE said 3-4 but I'm shooting for 5... Even if I need to add a drop or 2 here and there as the cycle progresses. LOL I Know that the likelihood of multiples at my age are low so I refuse to play it safe which I know doctor's are notorious for doing ;)


----------



## GalvanBaby

This is my second IUI. We have been trying for 20 months but we didn't try for 6 months because my brother was killed and then my dad's cancer got worse. He passed Christmas night. So in all we have actually tried 14 months. Adding it up it seems like so little, but it has been 22 cycles.

I am hoping for 4 or 5, but only expect 3. For some reason my left ovary never reacts to the meds which is fine because my left tube is closed. I had 3 distinctive follies on my right ovary at cd2 , I hope they all matured.


----------



## xurfingers

My condolences on your father and brother passing.My oldest brother passed this August... So, I understand somewhat what you've been through. I don't blame you at all for taking a break. Goodness! As far as follicles, it is my understanding that Antral follicle counts change with every cycle so your left ovary may have just had a bad month last time but like you said, it's closed anyway. I'm sure that you'll get at least 3. That shouldn't be difficult at all. What is your AMH level? My RE did a quick scan on dc2 and didn't mention my antral count but from what I could see briefly, maybe 6-7 on each side. So, I guess I need to be somewhat cautious. My ovaries are beginning to let me know that they're around now. LOL Definitely not my favorite part of this. This morning, I noticed some EWCM kinda mixed in with my very light menstrual discharge so I'm assuming that my follicles are responding well to the Follistim. My next scan is tomorrow at 8:15 ET and I will be sure to update you. We can compare on Saturday after your scan. I'm hoping that we both have a handful of perspective follicles so we can get this thing in the oven already! :D


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks, my condolences as well on your brother passing. My left ovary has never reacted to Clomid or injectables. LOL It doesn't like me. :D I don't remember my AMH l;evel. I had it tested back in Feb 2012. I just remember it was normal. She said that I had a few good baby making years left in me. LOL My RE said tyhatr if we don't get a BFP out of any of the next 3 IUIs then, we will test my hormone levels again before going on to IVF. Good luck tomorrow!! I will defintiely post Saturday after my scan. FX for many follies! We need one in the oven already. OH said we need one in there for each year we have been TTC. I was shocked to hear him speak of twins. He has always been scared of having 2 or more. I guess he has realized how hard this has been and doesn't want to go through it again.


----------



## xurfingers

Here's my ultrasound update! I have 4 dominant follicles, 2 in each ovary, measuring 14,13 and 13,13.And many follicles that are much smaller in each as well. I'm going to start doing a slightly higher dose than what the doctor is telling me today... I want 5 Dammit! LOL My lining is already 8mm and looking good. Back to the doctor on Tuesday. We will be doing a double insemination this cycle. Hope you're having a great day, hun! Looking forward to your update tomorrow! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome!! Get your 5 follies girl! Is Tuesday for IUI or for monitoring? My appointment is at 11:30CST tomorrow so I will post in the afternoon. 

I just noticed our DHs are the same age. LOL


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> Awesome!! Get your 5 follies girl! Is Tuesday for IUI or for monitoring? My appointment is at 11:30CST tomorrow so I will post in the afternoon.
> 
> I just noticed our DHs are the same age. LOL

Oh, I'm gonna gets mine! Ha ha ha As far as DHs - We have so much in common that it's creepy! LOL Tuesday is for monitoring and as of today, it's looking like Thursday and Friday for inseminations. I will be anticipating your update! Hopefully yours are the same size so we can trigger the same day! WHOO HOO!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

IUI was cancelled. :cry:
I have 2 21mm follies on my left siide which is the blocked side. My lining was great 11mm, but the follies formed on the wrong side! I am so pissed and upset right now. it seems that my body always does something stupid to stop making a baby. My left ovary never responds to the meds at all. WTF happened this time. GRRRR!!!

We are still going to BD our asses off. LOL I will just keep my legs up in the air as long as possible and pray for the egg to travel to the other tube. it has happened so just maybe a miracle will happen for us.


----------



## xurfingers

OMG! I can't tell you how much it hurts me to read this! I'm in disbelief! I'm so sorry. I can only imagine your disappointment... Ugh! They need to get their shit straight and stimulate you harder! Two eggs is not enough for anyone, regardless if there is one or both tubes. On a positive note, your lining is perfect so we know that's not going to be an issue. So, what do you do now? Just wait for AF? Are your IUI's covered by insurance?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Now, I wait for AF. No insurance coverage for fertility treatments in Mexico. :(


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> Now, I wait for AF. No insurance coverage for fertility treatments in Mexico. :(

Yea, I figured. Same here. I bet you are so frickin pissed! You have been on my mind all evening. I hope you are feeling better... We can always cycle together again. I'm sure I will still be trying. I think I've given up hope and just haven't admitted to DH. It's consumed my life for too long.... :wacko:


----------



## xurfingers

Hi, hun. Just wanted to update you. I had my ultrasound today and I trigger tomorrow. We are considering cancelling the IUI's because of my uterine lining. It was 15 mm today and I am just devastated by this. Doctor says it will probably hinder implantation. I had a feeling when it was 8mm four days ago that it was going to be too thick. I'm so sad. He wants to perform a DNC before next IUI cycle.


----------



## GalvanBaby

If a thick lining will hinder, I would cancel. It sucks, but IUI is too expensive to waste a cycle. Will he do the D&C before AF or will you have to miss next cycle?


----------



## GalvanBaby

What were your follie sizes?


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> If a thick lining will hinder, I would cancel. It sucks, but IUI is too expensive to waste a cycle. Will he do the D&C before AF or will you have to miss next cycle?

My husband wants to continue and only do one IUI insemination. I agree that it's ridiculously priced, for sure. My doctor said that he wanted to do the DNC at the beginning of the next IUI cycle. We aren't doing one in March because we have a vacation to Florida scheduled so we are already into April. I hope, by some miracle, that I'm over reacting and it doesn't prove to be an obstacle. So frickin depressing. My follicles looked good though. 19, 19,17,17,15... So, possibly 5 which I'm happy about.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Great follies!! Fx you get your miracle this cycle! Hopefully we will both get our miracle BFP after all these obstacles.


----------



## xurfingers

I hope you get your bfp.... I'm probably giving up after this LOL


----------



## GalvanBaby

No giving up. Take a break, but don't give up. I have thought about giving up so many times, but I know that now I really can't until menopause stops me. I told Miguel that it is his fault I now want another. I didn't want more until we met.


----------



## poppy

Hey girls, so sorry to hear about the iui cancellations. You must be gutted. But you both have some really good follicle results, which is brilliant. I don't know too much about it but is the dr able to give you something to stop your uterine lining thickening up so much next month XF? It sounds like you both are doing really well with the egg quality and growth. Can you go ahead and try for a natural bfp this month if you can't do iui?


----------



## GalvanBaby

We are BDing everyday starting tonight until Wednesday night. OHs sperm count is always super high, last IUI it was 500 million so we could BD everyday with no problem except I don't know if I could walk. Lol


----------



## xurfingers

poppy said:


> Hey girls, so sorry to hear about the iui cancellations. You must be gutted. But you both have some really good follicle results, which is brilliant. I don't know too much about it but is the dr able to give you something to stop your uterine lining thickening up so much next month XF? It sounds like you both are doing really well with the egg quality and growth. Can you go ahead and try for a natural bfp this month if you can't do iui?

Hi Poppy! DH has decided that we are having the insemination anyway. It will be on Thursday. He said that doctor's can't predict everything so we are still in it for this cycle. We will just hope for the best. Doc said that if the cycle fails, he wants to scrape my lining before the next IUI and in theory, that should help . I trigger tonight, thank goodness! My ovaries are really feeling ready to pop!


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> We are BDing everyday starting tonight until Wednesday night. OHs sperm count is always super high, last IUI it was 500 million so we could BD everyday with no problem except I don't know if I could walk. Lol

Bow chicka wow wow!!! LOL


----------



## GalvanBaby

LOL Xurfingers. :rofl:


----------



## poppy

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## xurfingers

Girls, I'm ready to get these things out of my ovaries.... Ouch! I forgot to mention previously that my doctor wants me to take a second ovidrel in 7 days to boost my progesterone. Anyone heard of this? Wouldn't that encourage my lining to grow even thicker? Not to mention that it's going to reek hell on my POAS addiction... Taking all my fun away... Whaaaaa! LOL


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have heard of a second trigger, but no idea why. I can understand the POAS addiction. I start at 7dpo when I trigger. If I had to wait longer, it would be hell. I wish I would have triggered. My ovaries are killing me! I have horrible nausea and cramps too. Add to that a UTI and you have one unhappy mama and wife. Grrr.


----------



## xurfingers

I wish you could have triggered also. Sorry to hear about the UTI. You sound like a hot mess right now. LOL I hope you start feeling better soon. You should be ovulating, correct?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think I finally Oed yesterday. My temp jumped thus morning and the nausea is gone. I am pissed at OH. He went to sleep last night and I couldn't get him to wake up. I told him that I'll be damned if I give myself shots that make me cramp, bloat, and emotional and he not even stay awake long enough to BD which is the easy part. Grrrrrr. AF should be here in 12-14 days and on to what I hope is my real and last IUI cycle.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Xurfingers, did you end up doing IUI?


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> I think I finally Oed yesterday. My temp jumped thus morning and the nausea is gone. I am pissed at OH. He went to sleep last night and I couldn't get him to wake up. I told him that I'll be damned if I give myself shots that make me cramp, bloat, and emotional and he not even stay awake long enough to BD which is the easy part. Grrrrrr. AF should be here in 12-14 days and on to what I hope is my real and last IUI cycle.

My husband does that crap all the time! It totally Ps me off. My IUI is in the morning. I wonder if he will check my follies beforehand? Probably better if he doesn't. If I see that my lining has gotten thicker, I will simply throw a fit! Lol


----------



## xurfingers

Hello. Just wanted to let you know that everything went smoothly this morning during the IUI. DH produced a wonder sample of 303 million post wash which I still can't believe! RE said the timing was perfect also because I had tons of cervical mucus and that I'm going to ovulate any moment LOL The procedure was absolutely painless which surprised me... I've felt it before. Also did acupuncture right before insemination. So, everything looks great on that end and I'm praying for success. :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome numbers!! Fx for a BFP in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> Awesome numbers!! Fx for a BFP in 2 weeks!!!

Thank you! I know that it's bitter sweet for you to hear me boast and I'm sorry. :( I promise I'll be there for you next cycle... Regardless of the outcome of this IUI. :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Xurfingers! It is bittersweet, but I am so happy one of us got to go through with IUI this cycle. :hugs:

I am 3dpo so AF is due the 23 or 24. I am about 10 days away from what I hope is my real and last IUI.


----------



## xurfingers

Ya know, I think your doctor's need to up your dosage. It could help your lazy side respond. Make your voice heard next time. No more of them pissing your hard earned money away. It's not like this is your first stimulated cycle. I have always taken more follistim than directed. I was told 150iu this cycle and took 225iu instead. I have extra meds from my ivf. They are concerned with over stimulating I'm sure, but the bottom line is that they always play the safe card for them. Looks bad on them if you become the next octomom. I have always ended up responding like they hoped I would... But only because I took more. I don't argue with doctors anymore. I do what I want! LOL


----------



## GalvanBaby

How are you Xurfingers? 

I thought AF was going to hit me. I had horrible cramps the day before yesterdaya nd yesterday and my temp was way below my Cl. Today, it is back above the CL so just maybe a miracle happened. We shall see this weekend. I am not going to get my hopes up really high, but I am a little cautiously optimistic. LOL


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> How are you Xurfingers?
> 
> I thought AF was going to hit me. I had horrible cramps the day before yesterdaya nd yesterday and my temp was way below my Cl. Today, it is back above the CL so just maybe a miracle happened. We shall see this weekend. I am not going to get my hopes up really high, but I am a little cautiously optimistic. LOL

I am so rooting for you! I sure hope it's a good sign. Try to remain positive because it's not over yet! I'm doing good. Impatiently waiting as usual LOL I'm 6dpiui so I'm getting there. Miserable cramping on and off today. Probably doesn't mean anything though.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I do love the rise in your temps! Implantation can happen at 5dpiui so FX it means something. Wouldn't that be awesome the month we were both s sure it wouldn't happen, it happens! Fx for our Valentine's babies!


----------



## xurfingers

GalvanBaby said:


> I do love the rise in your temps! Implantation can happen at 5dpiui so FX it means something. Wouldn't that be awesome the month we were both s sure it wouldn't happen, it happens! Fx for our Valentine's babies!

Yes, that would be awesome! LOL I checked through my notes from last cycle and noted heavy cramping at 6dpo so that wasn't very comforting at all :( I dunno girlfriend... Maybe I should be satisfied with what I have. Ugh. What can you do? :dohh:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Keep trying and don't lose faith in this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

There's part of me that wants to get really excited because I had the IUI, had plenty of eggs, and know for certain that the sperm quality and timing were spot on! So, how could I possibly not get pregnant? I've had 3 kids with absolutely no problem. And there's the part of me that says hey, you've been trying forever and it hasn't happened - There must be something wrong with me. Ya know. I'm just gonna be cautiously optimistic and hope for the best. But if I'm not, I'm gonna be pisssssed! LOL


----------



## GalvanBaby

I know the feeling. I can't believe I have been trying for so long.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Xurfingers, how are things?


----------



## xurfingers

Not much to report, I'm afraid. 12dpiui and bfn this morning. I did, however, notice an increase in BBT this morning. It has risen .4 degrees since I checked it last. I was unable to temp yesterday and day before due to work. Not sure if it means anything. How are you doing?


----------



## GalvanBaby

14dpo AF is 2 days late. I gad a temp jump this morning and a super faint line this morning not sure if it is a BFP or an evap. I will see tomorrow with a FRER.

FX for a late BFP for you!


----------



## poppy

Hey girls, hope you both are doing well.

I got a very light BFP yesterday at 15 days po. I do think it is far too light for 15 days po, although definitely there, so I think it will probably end in a chemical pregnancy. I feel a bit gutted about it - I will test again today but I am trying not to get too hopeful in case.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Poppy, I have seen plenty of very light BFPs end 9months later! Fx for a sticky bean!

AFM, betas were 0.551 so negative. I have a 22mm cyst stopping AF on my right ovary. RE prescribed Metrigen Fuerte, a shot with 5mg estradiol and 50mg progesterone to induce AF. He said AF will show about 3-7 days after the injection.


----------



## poppy

Oh no about the cyst - at least you know what it is and your doctor is going to sort it out. Are you going to ttc next cycle?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Yes, as long as the cyst is gone by CD3, we will do IUI with more Gonal F and Menopur. He said that it is time for a more aggressive approach. 2 more IUI cycles before IVF. :(


----------



## poppy

Tested last night with a digi and got 'Pregnant 1-2' and this morning with fmu but lines are still light. I definitely think this is either a chemical pregnancy or if still pregnant that something is not right. I should be nearly five weeks by my ovulation dates. With both my sons, I got very conclusive positives at around 12 days post ovulation and the lines kept getting darker. The only experience I have had like this is when I had a chemical pregnancy in late 2007, the first time I fell pregnant, when the lines kept getting lighter. 

I have been feeling on and off crampy in my back and tummy. I don't know why I have not started to bleed yet as my hcg must be really low. Sorry to sound so negative, but I just feel that something is wrong and this is not a viable pregnancy. I am trying to keep my emotions under check as the last time I had a chemical pregnancy, I felt devastated for weeks - although, at that time, I had not any children yet and had got my hopes up so high. I knew before ttc this time that as I am 36, ttc does carry an increased risk of miscarriage but I suppose you just focus on getting that BFP.

Sorry about the ramblings
xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

No apologies necessary. Have you had your progesterone checked? My RE found the cause of my chemicals was low progesterone.


----------



## poppy

Hi Galvan. Not sure what is happening, cramping has gone, no bleeding and breasts are still really sore, so not sure. I haven't had progesterone checked out as previous to this time , I have had no problems with it - been pregnant three times before this and twice were successful pregnancies. Only the first time pregnant I had a chemical pregnancy and I read that is quite common in first pregnancies. If this turns out to be a chemical one and I end up having more I will probably go and get it checked out. 

I think I might go and ask to get my hcg blood levels done at the doctor tomorrow (if things haven't happened by then).


----------



## GalvanBaby

That woudl eb a good idea. I have 2 children, and never had progesterone trouble nor and problems getting pregnant until now. Some say it is because of the TR,. but my RE says the progesteroen is not that it can change from cycle to cycle. It seems to change constantly with me, some cycles my LP is perfect at 12-13 days and others it is super sahort 4-7 days.


----------



## poppy

Hi! Thanks for the reply. I always have an lp of around 14/15 days (does lp link to progesterone?). Hopefully your doctor will be able to regulate yours for you - do you have to take supplements?

Took a Clearblue test today and it came up straight away and as dark as the control line. Nausea and sore breasts have been quite strong today as well, so who knows what is going on. I gave GP surgery a phone today and the said that no appointments today but doctor could do a phone appointment this evening. I bet they are thinking, ' nuts woman'!

How are you doing?


----------



## poppy

'2-3' on a digi today, so pleased about that, hcg must be rising. Doctor was supposed to ring last night - she literally must have left my mobile ringing for like 5 seconds - I was washing up dishes and heard it ringing and by the time I picked it up she had rung off. I tried calling back the surgery but as it was after 6, no one picked up.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome!!!Congrats!!!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I just looked back, your are 17dpo so 2-3 is good!! :happydance:

Hopefully, this thread is the lucky thread and I and Xurfungers follow you this cycle. (Whenever mine decides to start. GRRR)


----------



## poppy

Thanks! I think I might be about 18/19 days po, so hopefully still ok - the '2-3 weeks' reading is anywhere from over 200 hcg to 999 hcg. So, hard to really know where I am on the scale without getting bloods done. Symptoms still strong today, so hopefully!

I really hope you and X get your BFPs next cycle too, it would be lovely for all three of us to be bump buddies! Do you have a journal on here?


----------



## GalvanBaby

You should be fine. Sounds perfectly normal!!

It would be awesome! ! I do have a journal, it is in my siggy. When will you go to the ob?


----------



## poppy

Unfortunately, my early worries about the validity of the pregnancy proved warranted. I started spotting on Wednesday, just as I was turning 7 weeks and my symptoms quickly started reducing. I had an early scan on Friday which showed a sac but no embryo or yolk sac. The lady scanning me and doctor said that I would need to come in for another scan in two weeks in case I had gotten my dates wrong and that it was too early. I just knew it wasn't as I know my dates and when I ovulated and got my BFP, so I knew that they should have seen something on the scan if it was ok. They said the sac was misshapen as well which also indicated that things were beginning to collapse in. She also scanned my ovaries and fallopian tubes in case of ectopic (that was a bit worrying) but seemed to be ok. 

I have started bleeding today, which I am actually relieved about as I wanted things to resolve naturally and not to have to go down the medically managed route. I really don't want to have to go in on April 4th as we go to Disneyland Paris the next day and it would be so stressful. I just don't want to let my two little boys down.

Bleeding is not that bad yet, so I am steeling myself for the worst bit.

I probably seem a bit matter of fact about it all, but as you know, I had always felt this pregnancy was not progressing properly and had resigned myself to this happening. I am sad about it but just want it to be over, so I can get my body strong and back to normal again, so we can ttc again in a few months time.

I hope you are all ok.

xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am so sorry Poppy. :hugs:

AFM, I finally started AF yesterday. No TTC this month, I will start my diet next week for 2 month. It is a heavy diet so I don't want to risk pregnancy while on it.


----------



## poppy

I miscarried this morning - pain and bleeding was not as bad as I feared it would be. I woke up with some cramping, had some clots and heavy-ish bleeding. I then passed what I'm certain was the sac. Since then the cramps and bleeding have settled right down and been extremely mild. I remember my first miscarriage seemed agony (even had to go to out of hours doctor for pain medication). This time it seemed a lot more manageable. Maybe once you have given birth, your cervix is more used to things or something. I did take paracetamol and codeine which helped as well. At least things seem to be settled down now. I am going to try and get healthy and back to normal before ttc again in a few months time.

I probably seem a bit matter of fact about things but when dr told me at the scan that the sac was empty it made me think that things had already ended an the baby had never developed.

Hopefully in a few months I can try again and hopefully be successful in conceiving a healthy baby.

Good luck with your diet G! Is it the 5:2 Diet?


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Poppy. This is the HCG diet. I am not sure if it is called the 5:2 diet or not. I am going to wait until next cycle to start. We decided to TTC one more cycle naturally. I won't use OPKs, but I will temp and we will BD daily on my usual fertile days and every other days the rest of the cycle. Well as soon as AF stops. She is full blast now. I have had some huge clots, but it seems to be heavy bleeding and small clots now.


----------



## poppy

I'm back in the 2ww! After the miscarriage, I waited one complete cycle before ttc again. I got a smiley face on my Clearblue Digital opks on Monday and had been having egg white CM over last weekend, so I must have ovulated around the Monday/Tuesday of last week (I seem to get a narrow window between the opk turning positive and ovulation - I usually get ov pains and sore boobs quite quickly afterwards). So, I reckon. I am around 6 days po. No symptoms yet at all - however, I usually find it hard to symptom spot anyway as my usual pms symptoms are very like pregnancy ones. I do usually get a wave of nausea around 12 days po when pregnant though, so we will see. 

Did not get in quite as much bding this month as I would have liked round the time (Tuesday, Thursday and early hours on the Sunday), so probably not a BFP this month but you never know. I didn't want to put to much pressure this month as it is the first month trying again.

How are you all doing?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am doing a CLomid cycle this month. I had 2 cycles worth left over from last year, and decided WTH, I'll use them. I got my BFP last year taking them CDs4-8 so I did 4-8 this time. Today, is CD9 and I have had the worst SEs; hot flashes, mood swings, and headaches. Grr This is why I hated CLomid, and called it evil. LOL I will start OPKs on Tuesday, so I should be in the TWW by the end of this week. I will use 200 mg progesterone during the TWW that I also had left over from my IUI last year. Not expecting much, just hoping for a super miracle.


----------



## poppy

9 days po - not much to report! Had some weird twinges in my lower left abdomen two days ago at around 7 days po, it was very odd and went on and off for about a day and a bit. Boobs sore, but this is usual.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fxed!


----------



## poppy

Thanks G! 

I am about 9/10 days po and have been having quite a bit of cm. Interesting! I am hoping this is a sign. Tonight I had some weird cramping in my lower left abdomen and in my lower back around the same area (if you know what I mean!). I caved in yesterday and did a test at 8/9 days po - a Clearblue one. I think I saw a very, very slight line - a squinter but I am not sure. It was one of those that of you focused too much you couldn't really see it but if you glimpsed at it you could see something very faint (blue in colour) and it came up in around three minutes. My husband looked at it and first said he saw nothing but then looked at it again and said, 'yeah but there is probably always a slight line for where the line will develop if you're pregnant. ' Is this true? I am probably hoping too much and it won't be a BFP. I am super hormonal this month - probably monster PMT building up over the last two months!

How are you doing?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have only heard of indention lines where the line is supposed to be so if it is blue it sounds like a good sign! Can't wait to see what your next test bring!!

I am ok, I have either Oed or am getting ready to. I had O cramps last night and EWCM, btu this morning my temp was still low. I don't know if for sure that was normal or from being uncovered and my room was 64 degrees.


----------



## poppy

Exciting! With the clomid, you should have a super strong ovulation! You got a BFP last time you used clomid didn't you? Time for lots of BDing!!!! Good luck G! xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Yes, but I had also used 2 shots of Menopur. I think I O yesterday, my temp is a post-O temp now. We BDed Monday, Wednesday, and last night. We will tonight too just to put some extra ones in there. Lol You can never have too many. I will start progesterone as soon as FF confirms O.


----------



## poppy

Hey G! 

I am about 11/12 days po and tested. I was getting super hormonal, feeling nauseous (always do around this time when pregnant). The results are a definite BFP!!!:happydance:

I am hoping this one is a healthy sticky one! Here's hoping the lines get darker over the next few days. I am going to try and attach piccies of the tests.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:happydance: COngratulations!!! Can't wait to see your lines get darker! 

I am definitely 2DPO I had horrible O pains this time, but on my blocked side. hopefully, we had atleast 1 pop from my good side. I guess we will know in about 10 days.


----------



## poppy

What's happening with Xurfingers? Do you ever hear from her?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think she is no longer TTC. The last I heard was in this thread. I hope she is doing ok.


----------



## poppy

My clearblue test today at 13 days po.
 



Attached Files:







20140526_201824.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy

Not sure why it posted upside down!! Excuse the fashionable owl pj's!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome!! :happydance: Love the owl PJs!! Congratulations girl!! Fxed this is your keeper!!

I am 4dpo, and I start Progesterone tonight. I will be testing next Tuesday. Not much hope, but still a little hopeful.


----------



## poppy

4 days post ovulation!!! Not long till you can test. Do you usually get loads of symptoms when pregnant? Can you usually tell before testing?


----------



## GalvanBaby

When I was pregnant last year, I was horribly nauseated at 10dpo. I also had the implantation dip. With my kids, I found out when I was 5 weeks with my DD and 6 weeks with DS. I had no symptoms until about 7 weeks with both, btu once they started, it was on./ LOL


----------



## poppy

The first time I ever fell pregnant I had no idea what to expect, anything and everything became a 'symptom'. Now, with experience, it's amazing how well you know your own body. I usually get nausea off and on from around 11/12 days po. Approaching my time of the month and still getting egg white cm is another sign. I have also noticed implantation pains (or what I guess is implantation pains ) this time and when I conceived my youngest son.


----------



## poppy

Oh and massively increased smell sensitivity and my slight psoriasis on my ankles kicks off.


----------



## GalvanBaby

It is odd how I had symptoms way earlier this last pregnancy. I had never experienced any sort of nausea before finding out I was pregnant. With my daughter, I actually only tested becuse a friend was testing, and wanted me to test with her. LOL After I got a BFP, I looked back and realized AF was a week late.


----------



## poppy

Tests today at around 15 days po (afternoon).
 



Attached Files:







20140528_135935.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 7


----------



## poppy

And...
 



Attached Files:







20140528_135948.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## poppy

How are you feeling? Nearly a week into the tww!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome news!!! Congrats! !! Nothing new so far except a temp jump from the progesterone and sore bbs.


----------



## poppy

That's good, if low progesterone is the problem, then this should help give you a boost. It would be awesome if you were pregnant this cycle and it worked out for both of us - we could be bump buddies! 

I still feel nervous this time round after what happened a few months ago. Every crampy feeling, twinge, ebb and flo of symptoms makes me worry. I so hope things work out this time round. I suppose apart from following pregnancy guideline (which I do to the letter) and looking after my myself and taking my prenatal vitamins, there is not much I can do to influence things one way or the other.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I hope I see somethng good this cycle, that would be great to be bump buddies!

You're right, there isn't much more you can do, but take care of yourself and hope for the best. You and lil bean are in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## poppy

Hey! Got my 3+ yesterday at 20/21 days po!

My blood test results were:

1st test: 14/15 days po : 374
2nd test: 16/17 days po : 998
3rd test: 20/21 days po : 4691


----------



## poppy

Here is my 3+ digi! :happydance:

How are you doing - any news?
 



Attached Files:







20140602_181701.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is great!! Congrats girl!! Mine was a BFN this morning at 12dpo. :(


----------



## poppy

12 days is still early...not even a slight shadow on the test? Whatever happens this month, remember it was just an 'extra' one before the IVF. It will be great if you get your BFP this month, but if not, I'm sure the IVF will be successful for you. Did you ask about the progesterone again?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Not even a shadow. I did the whole up in the light. I wven let them sit way past the 10 minute mark. Not even an evap. 

Yeah, I am bummed, but didn't expect anything this month anyway. I am going to start the HCG diet this weekend and no TTC or NTNP for 3 months due to l9w vitamins during the HCG. They say not to get pregnant while on the diet, but I prefer to be on the safe side and wait until I am eating normal again.

I will do the HCG this month. Then next month start with a trainer for a few weeks to see what I need to do to get my body back from TTC fatness and out of shapeness.


----------



## MoonCatsy

Hi guys! 
I have a lot in common with the first post. 
I'm 36. I'm trying for baby #2. My cycles have been irregular since baby #1 (9mos ago). At first they were still 28 days but then kept getting longer. My last cycle was 10 days late (an equal 40 days from the last)! I do believe it was stress due to house hunting, it was a very bad month for me. 
So the only thing I can do now is wait to see if they return to "normal", which seems to be an average of 32 days. 

But anyway, I was wondering if over the counter fertility treatments would be suggested? 
I talked to my doctor and she sort of blew me off about it (told me to give it time). I don't want to give it time! I think I'm just really, really scared that I won't be able to conceive a second time and I want another baby so badly! 

Do you think I'm worrying too much? Should I take a mental chill pill? :wacko:


----------



## GalvanBaby

How long have you been TTC, Moon?

BTW, welcome!


----------



## GalvanBaby

If you have been TTC for more than 6 months, you do need some help from a specialist.


----------



## MoonCatsy

We've been taking our chances since baby was 3months. But we've been more aggressive for the past two months. 
Baby is 9m now. 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## poppy

Hey Moon! Welcome to the thread!
I had two weirdly long cycles at the end of last year - one of around 39 days and one of about 41 days. I was really stressed, looking after two small boys, working three days a week as a teacher and completing a big essay for my postgraduate course in autism (I am a Support for Learning teacher) and had a bad cold one of the months, so that could have affected things.

My cycle got back to normal in January and I fell pregnant in February of this year. Unfortunately, that ended in a miscarriage at 7 weeks. I waited one cycle and am really grateful that I fell pregnant again recently. I am hoping that this pregnancy is a sticky one.

How are you doing? 

Galvan, how are you?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Waiting on AF. Other than that, fine. 

Moon, I would see a doctor. They say to wait 6 months if no pregnancy after 35 to go to get help.


----------



## poppy

Although, your cycles can take time to return to normal after having a baby, especially if you are still breastfeeding.


----------



## GalvanBaby

AF got me yesterday. :(


----------



## poppy

I'm sorry G, I hope you are ok. 

xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks. I am fine. I didn't expect anything else anyway. How are you and little bean?


----------



## MoonCatsy

Unfortunately, I'm not breastfeeding anymore, I just had so much trouble keeping my milk up! I'm still hurt by it as I planned to have baby still on breastmilk even if pumping. 

Anyhow. My doctor told me it could take up to a year. And she was more concerned about my weight than anything. I started out 30 pounds overweight and gained another 30 with baby. Just started last month at putting forth effort to get it off. 

What's got me upset is everything I'm reading online - that after age 35 you only have a 10% chance of becoming pregnant... that the closer to age 40 you are the worse condition your eggs are in... yadda yadda! It's like I keep finding things to keep me stressed out!


----------



## poppy

I don't think it's any where near to low as 10% - I think between 35 - 38, your chances are only slightly lower than in your early 30s (I'm sure I read that somewhere!). I think it is only when you reach the cusp of 40, it really starts to drop off. I think it also depends on your own natural fertility level as well - you have women in their mid 20 with low ovarian reserves and women in their late 30s with pretty high ones. You have had a baby recently, so I am sure you are in with a good chance.

I am 36 and will be 37 in September. My hubbie and I ttc for five cycles and in that time, I have conceived twice (unfortunately, first time ended in a miscarriage at around 7 weeks) and I am currently over 6 weeks pregnant (hoping this is a sticky one! ). So, hopefully you and Galvan will get your BFPs soon.

xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

My trouble is mainly my TR. I don't have a strong O which is causing my LP defect, but that is common in TR women unfortunately.


----------



## poppy

Really sad news today. I had a bit of bleeding, so I went to get a scan (I would be 9 weeks today). Very quickly I realised that the baby had no heartbeat. She/he was measuring just over 8 weeks, so had stopped developing around a week ago. I have to go and take tablets tomorrow. I feel devastated that this is happening again after having a miscarriage a few months ago. I had had a scan two weeks ago and the baby had a strong heartbeat, so I don't understand why, a week later, everything just stopped. The baby was measuring a day behind at the first scan though and as both my boys measured a good week ahead at all scans, I did worry a bit about that.

After tomorrow, I am going to try and recover physically and mentally and then think about if we are going to ttc again or not. At the moment, the thought of potentially going through nearly a whole agonising first trimester just for it to end badly makes me feel stressed. I worry about whether it is my age, but the Dr said that 36 is not old and would not have caused miscarriage, that it is just one of those things. Plus, they won't run tests until 3 consecutive miscarriages; I really hope I don't have to go down that route.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am so sorry, Poppy. :hugs: Get better physically and as emotionally as you can before making any decisions. :hugs:


----------



## poppy

Thanks Galvan, feel a lot better this week, bleeding has tailed off and hormones are lowering. I think I am going to wait a couple of cycles before ttc again. I know I will be potentially 'wasting' a couple of eggs but I need to try and get body fit and healthy again (and lose a stone!) before ttc. I have put off a lot since October last year on the premise that I 'might be pregnant' or 'I'll lose weight after baby is born' etc etc - I realise that I have to do these things now as who knows when I might get pregnant again and if it will be a sticky or not.

How are you?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am good. I am finishing up my Associate's Degree. I graduate in a month so, I am trying to gget all of my exams and last assignments turned in. It has been a challenge because I got really behind with TTC. 

As for TTC, we are basically NTNP, if it happens great if not, oh well. We will try IVF next year during one of my breaks from school. I am to the point that I am ok if it never happens. I would love to have a baby with OH, but will be ok if I don't.

I need to lose about 30lbs which I believe is about 2 stones? I hoep to have them off by December1 I woudl love to bring in the New Year with a hot sexy body! LOL


----------



## poppy

Well done about your degree Galvan! Is that a law degree? I bet you are excited about graduation. 

Good for you about embarking on the weight loss plan as well. I have just started going to the gym as well - I would love to lose about a stone and a half as well. I am 10 stone 12 pounds at the moment and would love to be around 9 and a half stone. It seems such a long way off at the moment but hey! If only I had a spare couple of grand for Lipo!


----------



## GalvanBaby

It is the Associate Degree of Paralegal Studies. I do plan on going on and getting my Bachelor's Degree and either law school or my Master's. It all depends on what I am doing in 2 years.

I am very excited!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Guess what!! I got a BFP with a blue dye, but it was while still wet and before I even stood up from the toilet. I am so scare that this will be another CP or MC. I don't know what to think right now. I go back and forth from happy to scared and not sure.
 



Attached Files:







10561549_1453806894873988_7311460792553197670_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## poppy

Oh my!!!!! A massive congratulations G!! So excited for you!!!! How many days po are you? It's a very clear BFP and those blue dye tests are difficult to get clear lines on in the early stages - congratulations! I am sure this is your sticky one xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

NO idea, I was on CD24. I assume 11-13DPO. I was so stressed out this month with school, job hunting, and trying to decided whether to move back to the STates or stay in Mexico. I don't even remeber when we or even how many times BDed, but I think it was around CD9.

I cam caustiously excited. I am so scared of another MC or CP so I am expecting AF until I see pregnant on a DIGi then worrying until I see a heartbeat.


----------



## poppy

Good news on your first beta G, just read on the other thread - a nice high number for the first one.

I have had strong, quite painful ovulation pains today (abdomen and back, right side) plus loads of ewcm. I usually feel ov pains but never as strong as this. I did a clearblue digital ovulation test and got the smiley face. I ejected the test and saw that the test line was actually darker than the control line. Did you get strong ovulation pains first cycle after miscarriage? I am not ttc this month though only charting.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Tank you! I knew you would see it there, and just didn't post it here. :)

I don't remember. My brother was killed right after I MCed, so I didn't even pay attention. FX these great O pains make us bump buddies!


----------



## Mammyjuls

Hi I am 35 and start to ttc is there any pointers you coukd give me on helping my chances with be being 35 ??? I am chcking my ovulation ect ......,


----------



## poppy

Hey Mammy!

How are you? Welcome to the thread!

I'm Poppy and I'm 36, nearly 37 and a mum of two boys (aged 3 and 5). Hubbie and I have been ttc number three since November last year. Since then, we have conceived twice but both unfortunately ended in miscarriage (one in March at 7/8 weeks due to being a blighted ovum and one at 9 weeks at the beginning of July, the baby had died at just over 8 weeks). We are having a break from ttc till September/October to allow my body/hormones to back to normal and to lose a bit of weight.

Where are you in your journey? Have you just started ttc?

I would recommend using ovulation predictor kits to monitor ovulation and try to have sex at least a day or so before ovulation as well as on the day of ovulation. Many people seem to wait for ovulation day but it has been shown that there is more success of dtd a day or so before as it allows time for sperm to swim up to meet the egg. I would still dtd on ov day and after as well - cover all bases!

As for nutrition, herbs etc I am not sure about all that, there is a few threads on here about acupuncture and supplements.


----------



## Ameli

Hi! I turned 35 at the end of May and I'm not ttc just yet, but I hope you don't mind me joining you. I plan to start ttc in early 2015. I have a 7 month old little girl and really want to give her a sibling. I want there to be a bit of a gap between them (around 2 yrs), but I'm nervous to wait too much longer due to my age. I've started to lurk on the ttc over 35 section as I've started to think about ttc again, and this seemed like a good thread to subscribe to. Just wanted to say :hi: to you ladies!


----------



## Mammyjuls

Hi sorry to hear you are having a bad journey hopefully yiu will have looks if luck when you start ttc again
when have not started ttc yet just getting everthinksorted first eg checking my periods and checking my ovulation ect..... but we should be starting soon

also me and my husband have two boys one is 10 who is from my husbands previous partner but who lives soley with me and my hisband and we also have a 2 yr old boy


----------



## Mammyjuls

Hi amila welcome


----------



## swimmom195

Hi. New to the group as well. I am 36 and wasn't TTC with #3 but I think I may be preggo. I am on BC but if memory serves me correctly I think I missed some pills last month but did finish the pack as instructed. DH and I had sex on Day 6 and 7. I have never tracked my O so I don't know when that would've been. (Sorry, I am not quite familiar with all the IM language yet.) My AF was only 3 days long...its usually only 3-4 days so no surprise there. 48hrs after sex my breasts were extremely sore and have been ever since.  Then on Day 13 I got a yeast infection. The only other times I have had them is when I was preggo with my other two children. Day 16 started with nausea with no vomiting and it has lasted everyday since. I tested this Tuesday and got a BFN. I know it was early, but I felt that with all the symptoms maybe a faint BFP would show. Anyway, what do you think ladies. Is it possible to ovulate that early in your cycle? I'm going nutz over here. I wouldn't be upset if I got a BFP but I just want to know either way. 
:wacko:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! Our little group has grown, Poppy. LOL

I am Stephanie. I have been TTC for 2.5 years. I am now going through dealing with an ovarian tumor that I will be having removed. Next year we will be doing IVF with donor eggs.


----------



## poppy

Yay! The group has got big again!!! Welcome new ladies.

Swimmom, I would say it would be possible to ovulate early in cycle plus sperm can live for up to a week inside a woman, so even if you did ovulate later, you still could have caught that egg! Good luck xxx


----------



## poppy

Hey Galvan, 

How are you? Have you had any news yet?

xxx


----------



## swimmom195

Testing tomorrow...will let you know!


----------



## swimmom195

BFN:growlmad: Maybe it is still too early...I can't stand the wait...it is all consuming.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am raising money for my surgery. They won't operate until I have the money to pay. I need 3000usd, and have raised 400usd. Still have a ways to go. I pray that we get a good amount this weekend.


----------



## poppy

Hey Stephen! Donated! Good luck, I hope you get the money you need.xxx


----------



## poppy

Hey Swimmom, sorry to hear about BFN. How many days post ovulation are you? You might just be too early for testing. Are you getting any symptoms?


----------



## poppy

Well, I have just finished my first period after the miscarriage and am about 9 days away from ovulating time. I am probably not going to try this month but wait for next month. I do sometimes think, 'oh maybe I should go for it this month...not waste an egg' and all that but I do want to get fitter and lose a bit of weight first. I have put on nearly a stone in weight (pre-pregnancy weight)after having my youngest son and have found it difficult to shift it. I do sometimes worry that I have pcos as I do sometimes get a bit of hair growth on my chin, neck and stomach. Luckily, it is just a few and as I'm a red head the hairs are blonde and difficult to see. My mum and sisters all get this but their hairs are darker so they have gone for laser treatment. My periods are fairly regular though and I do seem to ovulate every month though. They also scanned my ovaries during both miscarriages - would they have picked up on 
Pcos then? I think that weight loss is a good idea though whatever the outcome. 

I have also been reading a book by this scientist/ Dr called Dr Beer who has done lots research into immune issues and recurrent miscarriages. Now, I know I've 'only' had two in a row but I still want to have some information in case I do get pregnant and miscarry again, I want to know what options are available for tests. I do get slight psoriasis which seems to be hormonally triggered and it is an autoimmune thing, so I am wondering if it could be linked. On the other hand, I've had two healthy babies carried to term without issues...if I had an aggressive immune system, would it not have attacked those pregnancies?

I probably seem like I'm going over the top and panicking but I suppose I am just worried that I've had two miscarriages in a row. Maybe the doctors are right and it is just 'bad luck' but I'm going to be 37 in a month and am aware that my eggs are only going to get older! The Dr did say that even though egg quality does decrease with age, it does not dramatically do so till over 40 (and people are different). So far, I seem to be ok with eggs implanting and the last baby grew to over 8 weeks, so hoping I have some good eggs left - it only takes one!

Sorry for the ramblings, how are you all doing?
xxx


----------



## swimmom195

I'm unsure which day I ovulated. AF is expected 3-4 days from now. My breasts are still very full and sore...have been since day 9 of my cycle. Headaches started on day 11. YI started day 13. I've had nausea since day 17 and it has not let up even for a day. MY DH doesn't think I am preg. He seems to think it is all in my head, but I don't agree. I know my body...something is up. I never get nausea...ever. And my breast NEVER hurt even during pms. And the only time I have ever gotten YIs is with my other two pregnancies.:wacko:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Poppy thank you so much! :hugs:

I am getting closer and closer to my surgery thanks to wonderful people who are willing to help me out. I think I will be having it within the next 2 weeks!


----------



## poppy

Hey! Just to update - I am nearly 17 weeks pregnant. I didn't announce early after feeling a bit cautious due to what happened last year. I waited a few months before ttc again and hubbie and I decided to try again in October after we got back from a holiday in Malta and we conceived the night we returned from holiday (I am sure because I knew I ovulated the day after we returned!). I didn't expect a BFP but a week and a half later I started getting my usual symptoms and tested - BFP!

I spent the next 9 or so weeks trying not to get too excited, after what happened last time, but sore boobs and almost constant nausea reassured me that this time is different. I had no extra scans this time, so was so nervous when I went to my dating scan at 13 weeks. The baby looked great and measured a few days ahead. My four year old was at the scan with us and pointed, 'Mummy has a baby in her tummy!' A magical moment.

I got my nuchal translucency results back with a low risk result (1 in 315, not as low as some women I've seen on here, but my age of 37 and a half will put it up a bit) and have been told by the screening lady that this is a good result and no further testing is required, so I'm happy with that.

I am now 17 weeks tomorrow and think I'm beginning to feel a bit of movement. Exciting! 

Hope you all are doing well and get (or have got already) your BFPs. I just wanted to update you with my news as I haven't been on here for ages.

xxx


----------



## xurfingers

Hi Poppy! Thank you for updating... That is wonderful news, indeed! Congratulations! I totally understand why you wanted to wait to announce the pregnancy. I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## poppy

Hi girls! Just to update, I had a little girl on the 23rd of July at 10.15am in the morning weighing 9 pounds and 7 ounces. We have called her Elysia Aria and she is gorgeous. Quite a surprise having a little girl after two boys! My boys are delighted having a little sister. The labour went well. Had a sweep after going three days overdue and that evening labour started. Quite a long first stage with intense contractions for hours but after they broke my waters things sped up fast. Second stage was only 15 minutes, with Elysia popping out after only a few pushes! My next door neighbour, who is a midwife, ended up being the midwife on duty who delivered my baby! 

Hope things are good for you all!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_13190968293220.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, can I join this thread? The name of the thread is me all the way! I am hoping to conceive baby number 3 through a FET cycle in the fall. I am turning 36 soon also! @poppy congratulations on the birth of your son! He is beautiful! :flower:


----------



## poppy

Thanks Wanabeprego - I had a little girl though, not a boy! Good luck with ttc baby number three, I hope you get a speedy BFP xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the warm welcome hun! Sorry I meant to say boy! I was up late lastnight squinting on my tiny phone and typing this post!:wacko:


----------

